# Kicking myself for not having enough stock



## Lin19687 (Apr 21, 2018)

I procrastinated and Winter got me in the Blues.  I just didn't do what I was suppose to do.
Just got a FREE tiny start up gig for mid May but I really don't have much stock.

I have 7 scents and a total of 50 bars that are good to go.
I have some that are just on the edge of being able to go, about 64 (7 scents) so they are a week shy of cure time.
I don't think there will be many people there buying anyway as this is the 1st market for them at a Store parking lot.  No I won't say who it is yet.. mainly because I am the only soaper 

So far I am the only one that has a "homemade" product, and they want to do this every Month.
Clearly I will be more prepared for June but for my 1st little market to only have 50 kinda stinks.

I suppose I could make BB but I have not perfected those yet and still need to buy PS80.


----------



## penelopejane (Apr 21, 2018)

What is your cure time? 
My preferred cure time is 12 weeks so one week short wouldn’t be much of a problem.


----------



## Lin19687 (Apr 21, 2018)

the young batch is 3-4 weeks by the show time and they are Salt bars   They are hard but they will not last like I want them to.


----------



## Saffron (Apr 21, 2018)

Perhaps you could supplement your stock with lip balms. Would that be an option?


----------



## Lin19687 (Apr 21, 2018)

I was only going to do Soaps and maybe some Bath Bombs to start.
I am trying to keep it simple for now till I buy a farm and get going.
Lip balms were something I did before but never sold.  Shoot I still have a bunch of Flavor oils that were in my FO's. But I am sure they are no good after 10 years hahaha

I could do bath bombs, just nothing too big.  I have all the fixings but the PS80.

At least I have had already thought about my display and bought what I needed for it, mostly.  Just need to get a table and tent.  I could use my Deck umbrella in the mean time.  That may look cute !


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Apr 21, 2018)

I'm not sure how you'd feel about but there's always Jeffrey Dorian's site, he's the soap guy on YouTube! I haven't bought anything from him but he gives you custom labels with your purchase. You can get whole loaves or bars. I think the ingredients he uses are posted on the site.


----------



## Lin19687 (Apr 21, 2018)

Oh TY nice idea but I would only sell what I made.
I could also buy bulk BB's from BA but I just feel like that is cheating by putting my label on someone else work.

No,  this is completely my fault.  If I hadn't sulked during Winter I would be ready. And this just kind of fell into my lap.

I will go, take what is ready, make some BB's and if I sell some I will be happy.  If I sell out They will be my Bestest friends !  LOL


----------



## penelopejane (Apr 22, 2018)

Lin19687 said:


> the young batch is 3-4 weeks by the show time and they are Salt bars   They are hard but they will not last like I want them to.



Salt bars need 9 months cure time.  They sweat for about 6 months.


----------



## artemis (Apr 22, 2018)

penelopejane said:


> Salt bars need 9 months cure time.  They sweat for about 6 months.


I keep hearing this, but I've never had mine sweat. Difference in climate?


----------



## Lin19687 (Apr 22, 2018)

Sure 9 months would be great for optimum use and long life but they don't need 9 months to 'cure'.
They don't sweat here , it isn't Florida where I am  
edit to add that I have not noticed any difference from a 4 wk cure or a 1 year cure other then the longer will last a bit longer... but that depends on how hairy your mate is  When my X used it, it never lasted as long.


----------



## Misschief (Apr 22, 2018)

I've never had mine sweat either. I cure them a minimum of three months before I'll even consider selling them, though.


----------



## cmzaha (Apr 22, 2018)

I find salt bars are just their best before a min of 6 months, I prefer a year. They will not only last longer, but lather better. I have a particular salt bar that 2 yrs curing before it actually lathered. Also, salt bars with high CO are very soluble so do not always last a long time. My salt bars do not sweat unless we are in monsoon type weather which Arizona seems to be giving to us that last few years   I hate Arizona Monsoon season


----------



## penelopejane (Apr 22, 2018)

artemis said:


> I keep hearing this, but I've never had mine sweat. Difference in climate?



Maybe it’s the climate. We have 30*C plus summer days but my soaping room doesn’t get above 30*C. 

My salt bars (not 100% CO sweat on and off for 6 months and are definitely not ready for use by then in relation to cure. At 9 months they last well and lather. Like cmzaha I find they get better with an even longer cure.


----------



## Relle (Apr 23, 2018)

Mine don't sweat, mine are 100% CO and we get the same temps. I use mine after about 2 months.


----------



## Lin19687 (Apr 24, 2018)

@SoapAddict415  I just wanted you to know that I think I may try the M&P.
Now I have to read all about it   It's going to rain tomorrow so I will slate that time.

I can't seem to find the answer to, Can you make Whipped Soap from M&P ?  I see all kinds of stuff for frosting but not full soap.


----------



## jcandleattic (Apr 24, 2018)

penelopejane said:


> Salt bars need 9 months cure time.  They sweat for about 6 months.


Mine don't sweat either - 



artemis said:


> I keep hearing this, but I've never had mine sweat. Difference in climate?


I think it may be a difference in climate, or other factors, since PJ is in AU. 



Lin19687 said:


> I have not noticed any difference from a 4 wk cure or a 1 year cure


Really? I notice a HUGE difference in my 4wk vs. 1 year (or older) salt bars. It's literally like they are completely different bars even though they came out of the same batch. Besides the lasting effect, they are just much nicer bars to use when older, they lather better, are less harsh, leave my skin feeling soothed instead of stripped (as the 4 wk bars do) And my year + old bars last so long I get sick of using them long before they are gone. 
This is with my 100% CO, 75% salt, 20% superfat bars.


----------



## Lin19687 (Apr 24, 2018)

Yes mine lasted longer but it may be a skin difference thing   I have dry skin to begin with 
Maybe the lather was a bit different.  It's been a while


----------



## cmzaha (Apr 24, 2018)

jcandleattic said:


> Mine don't sweat either -
> 
> Really? I notice a HUGE difference in my 4wk vs. 1 year (or older) salt bars. It's literally like they are completely different bars even though they came out of the same batch. Besides the lasting effect, they are just much nicer bars to use when older, they lather better, are less harsh, leave my skin feeling soothed instead of stripped (as the 4 wk bars do) And my year + old bars last so long I get sick of using them long before they are gone.
> This is with my 100% CO, 75% salt, 20% superfat bars.


 I also notice a huge difference with long cure time. I am using some now that just refused to lather and felt a bit waxy, after 3 yrs they are lathering and feel wonderful. I just cannot throw out salt bars. The reason for the waxy feel is because they had a little higher percentage of DS in them. I am saving the whole batch for myself and not taking them to market they are so nice


----------



## penelopejane (Apr 24, 2018)

jcandleattic said:


> Mine don't sweat either -
> 
> 
> I think it may be a difference in climate, or other factors, since PJ is in AU..



Relle’s on Oz too and her bars don’t sweat. It might be the environment I store them in but that’s with the rest of my soap and nothing else sweats. It might be the recipe - not 100% CO or something else or it might just be me!

Other people have mentioned the same phenomena on this forum. Someone said they were going to try making theirs in winter to see if that made a difference. I’ll try that this year.

The point is don’t sell soap that isn’t properly cured. You’ll hurt your reputation and people won’t come back.


----------



## jcandleattic (Apr 24, 2018)

penelopejane said:


> Relle’s on Oz too and her bars don’t sweat. It might be the environment I store them in but that’s with the rest of my soap and nothing else sweats. It might be the recipe - not 100% CO or it might just be me!


This is one of the things I love about this craft. Everybody - even making the same recipe in some cases, can get different results.


----------



## cmzaha (Apr 24, 2018)

Lin19687 said:


> I procrastinated and Winter got me in the Blues.  I just didn't do what I was suppose to do.
> Just got a FREE tiny start up gig for mid May but I really don't have much stock.
> 
> I have 7 scents and a total of 50 bars that are good to go.
> ...



Fifty bars may be more than enough for your new small market. Even in large attendence markets there are many times I do not sell 50 bars even though I take approx 300 to each weekly market. If a person wants a handmade soap and they are hard to come by in your area they will find one to buy. Not sure what price you are going to ask for your soap but if you were to sell out it would result in $250-$350 in sales. I could be realistic to sell out in a new market if there are not many markets in your area or soapmakers. In my area it is not realistic other than holiday time. So I would not worry about going to the market. It can also take months for markets to either pickup or completely die out

*The point is don’t sell soap that isn’t properly cured. You’ll hurt your reputation and people won’t come back. *This is very very important if you want to establish yourself in your market.


----------



## dixiedragon (Apr 24, 2018)

If you will be doing repeat business there, it might be worthwhile to give out a bunch of little samples. I'd get some of those small ziplock bag that are the right size for a business card, and put in a chunk of soap and a card in each one, and hand them out! Also, maybe print some address labels with the dates of the market to stick on the card.


----------



## Lin19687 (Apr 25, 2018)

Good Ideas, TY


----------



## cmzaha (Apr 25, 2018)

If you are short on soap I would pass out the samples next time. I can also say from experience that you can give away hundreds of samples and maybe get a couple of sales from it, so I would not cut up soap or shave off curls until another time. I also never recommend using a water bowl and pitcher, although I see it done quite often, for testing soaps at your booth, since it creates awful white murky cold water in the bowl. I mean no offense to anyone here that might use the method for testing, I just personally find it looks gross.


----------

